# whos watching earl?



## Scottscape (Sep 1, 2010)

anyone thinking about earl? think it will get close enough? we're ready incase


----------



## ebrooks83 (Sep 1, 2010)

i am a ground man in ct that is willing to travel, please pm me if interested, looks like the cape may get hit hard


----------



## treemandan (Sep 1, 2010)

Scottscape said:


> anyone thinking about earl? think it will get close enough? we're ready incase



really? Central Ohio?
I never really got into any of these stoem chasing threads but coming that far doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 1, 2010)

We're watching alright. From what I see in the maps, the storm should nail the Cape Friday afternoon and night leaving a three day weekend for cleanup. Sweet! Only problem is I hope my own house doesn't get damaged. It's never been through a hurricane, built after the last hurricane, BOB, went through in 91. Should be lots of downed trees and blocked roads. Only wish I had two more chippers, three more trucks and 5 more guys! I'll take whatever comes my way I guess. Cleanups go on for a while after the storms. Haven't bought ny new equipment due to the storm yet. I did that last time and ended up eating a good sized investment in saws, oil and extra parts. I'll probably be buying some stuff tommorow though.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 1, 2010)

Im watching, I think he has to ditch randy, hes holding him back, he will get his list done faster that way.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't worry about chippers or trucks. FEMA picks it up at the curb.


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 2, 2010)

So there would be absolutely no reason to bring a chipper? Suits me, I'd rather make a mess than clean it up. Course Earl will make most of the mess. I'm seriously considering going to this one. Work here is pretty slow and I love a good storm. However this would be my first trip without a major company backing me (lodging,meals,mechanicing, etc.) It would be a gamble for sure. I don't have a bucket so all I would be bringing would be a bunch of rigging and climbing gear, 7 or 8 saws,and a 4wd pickup.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't recall FEMA picking up anything ever around here. We had a major blow come through here in 09 and the only help to residents was the towns picked up the debris, brought it to local beach parking lots and chipped it or ground it up. No FEMA money from that, even back to the towns. And even if FEMA is ionvolved, don't thionk that check is coming anytime soon.


----------



## dellwas (Sep 2, 2010)

Most definity thinking about it. I live in Nova Scotia, on the South Shore, right where it's supposed to hit....

Got all three saws ready to go, and the generator is full of gas with another 20L to keep fueling it.



Scottscape said:


> anyone thinking about earl? think it will get close enough? we're ready incase


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at2.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents

Not looking good fof the coast.
This could be a bad one.. we'll have to see if it is more flooding than wind.. either way, its gonna be bad for a lot of folks..

Keep us posted if you can.. need big trees down and big$$ to make it worth traveling for..


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

Scottscape said:


> anyone thinking about earl? think it will get close enough? we're ready incase



I am, been trying to get everything ready . you can never be fully prepared . Make sure your trucks are good to go.


----------



## ozzy42 (Sep 2, 2010)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Im watching, I think he has to ditch randy, hes holding him back, he will get his list done faster that way.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 2, 2010)

capetrees said:


> We're watching alright. From what I see in the maps, the storm should nail the Cape Friday afternoon and night leaving a three day weekend for cleanup. Sweet! Only problem is I hope my own house doesn't get damaged. It's never been through a hurricane, built after the last hurricane, BOB, went through in 91. Should be lots of downed trees and blocked roads. Only wish I had two more chippers, three more trucks and 5 more guys! I'll take whatever comes my way I guess. Cleanups go on for a while after the storms. Haven't bought ny new equipment due to the storm yet. I did that last time and ended up eating a good sized investment in saws, oil and extra parts. I'll probably be buying some stuff tommorow though.



I had family cancel the weekend out on ACK. Its looking better and better every hour. I'm pumped so are my guys. Wish he could've waited another week until I had my new grapple truck here, but oh well!


----------



## tree md (Sep 2, 2010)

capetrees said:


> I don't recall FEMA picking up anything ever around here. We had a major blow come through here in 09 and the only help to residents was the towns picked up the debris, brought it to local beach parking lots and chipped it or ground it up. No FEMA money from that, even back to the towns. And even if FEMA is ionvolved, don't thionk that check is coming anytime soon.



On a major catastrophe, when the area is declared a disaster area, FEMA will pay for cleanup of the debris. That is a major portion of the money to be made doing storm work. Large companies will bid on the contracts to haul the debris and smaller companies will work for them. When we had our big ice storm here a few years back the outfit John Paul Sanborn was with got the contract for one of the local school districts. Believe me, on a major one it would take too long for just your average local tree services to clean it up. 

In a disaster situation all you got to do is get it to the curb. Hazard mitigation is priority in the beginning. Some high end clients will pay big for cleanup though. They don't want to set around and look at the mess on their cub for a month while they wait for the FEMA contractors to show up.

If it's a real bad one I may take my groundie and my gear and see about contract climbing for someone local.

Good luck to all along the coast. I hope you all fare well.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm still doing Ike cleanup. Down here FEMA did heavy trash haul off for about 12 weeks. Each neighborhood got three sweeps. If you've never done hurricane clean up before think twice. We still have about ten storm chasers down here. I'm going to go by their campsite and (hopefully) wish them a fond farewell.


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thankfully, NO. Storm chasing lost all its appeal for me a couple years back. We'll probably sub out a few of our cranes, but that's about it. The old man feels the effort isn't worth it unless it's less than five hours away or there is some seriously huge wood down, and he hates having to compete with these guys:




ripplerider said:


> So there would be absolutely no reason to bring a chipper? Suits me, I'd rather make a mess than clean it up. Course Earl will make most of the mess. I'm seriously considering going to this one. Work here is pretty slow and I love a good storm. However this would be my first trip without a major company backing me (lodging,meals,mechanicing, etc.) It would be a gamble for sure. I don't have a bucket so all I would be bringing would be a bunch of rigging and climbing gear, 7 or 8 saws,and a 4wd pickup.


----------



## tree md (Sep 2, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Thankfully, NO. Storm chasing lost all its appeal for me a couple years back. We'll probably sub out a few of our cranes, but that's about it. The old man feels the effort isn't worth it unless it's less than five hours away or there is some seriously huge wood down, and he hates having to compete with these guys:



What, you mean you don't like to be crammed into a hotel room with three other guys or be camped out in one of the local camp sites with no power and no water while you worry about every outlaw tree company in the land stealing your equipment???

What's not to love about that???


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 2, 2010)

tree md said:


> What, you mean you don't like to be crammed into a hotel room with three other guys or be camped out in one of the local camp sites with no power and no water while you worry about every outlaw tree company in the land stealing your equipment???
> 
> What's not to love about that???



Lol, you forgot mother nature. I've probably been on at least thirty real storms over my career and only one had good weather to work in (Poughkeepsie, 97 i think, 70's and sunny for a week after a freak ice storm.) It's either hotter than hell, or colder than hell, or wetter than hell, mud up to your knees, or water up to your waist, or snow up to your chest. I think i'm wussing out in my middle age.

That, and i'm tired of going to sleep to the smell of wet socks. That smell to this day brings back storm memories-not all bad, but it's definitely a younger man's game.


----------



## tree md (Sep 2, 2010)

Try being crammed into a room with two guys and a German Shepard... After a couple of weeks the smell gets quite righteous...


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll be there, planning it out right now. Be hurricane 2o for me.


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the slam Beowulf.


----------



## tree md (Sep 2, 2010)

People tend to get a little touchy when people gleefully anticipate a natural disaster that they hope to profit from. We need to keep in mind that people are more than likely going to loose their lives and are almost surely going to have massive property damage and homes are likely to be lost. 

There will always be the need for disaster relief. IMO it is much better to go into that situation with the attitude that you are there to help rather than go in with thoughts of how much you are going to profit.


----------



## Bearcreek (Sep 2, 2010)

tree md said:


> People tend to get a little touchy when people gleefully anticipate a natural disaster that they hope to profit from. We need to keep in mind that people are more than likely going to loose their lives and are almost surely going to have massive property damage and homes are likely to be lost.
> 
> There will always be the need for disaster relief. IMO it is much better to go into that situation with the attitude that you are there to help rather than go in with thoughts of how much you are going to profit.



I agree that going in with the attitude that you're there to help is a good and noble thing. I spent three months working my ass off in Haiti earlier this year for just that reason. In reality, however, many of us cannot afford to do that. I'm not saying we should be joyful when people's homes and property are damaged but it really isn't any different from someone in the medical profession. The cold, hard truth, to put it bluntly, is that we're both taking advantage of someones misfortune to make a living. That sounds mean and uncaring but if you think about it it really is the truth.


----------



## tree md (Sep 2, 2010)

Bearcreek said:


> I agree that going in with the attitude that you're there to help is a good and noble thing. I spent three months working my ass off in Haiti earlier this year for just that reason. In reality, however, many of us cannot afford to do that. I'm not saying we should be joyful when people's homes and property are damaged but it really isn't any different from someone in the medical profession. The cold, hard truth, to put it bluntly, is that we're both taking advantage of someones misfortune to make a living. That sounds mean and uncaring but if you think about it it really is the truth.



Agreed.

I am a professional and do not do charity work. I expect to be paid for my services and am certainly not in it for my health. Still, people tend to have disdain for those who are gleeful about making money off of tragedy.

I talked to a guy at a corner store while doing storm work a few years back. He was volunteering with a church group and seemed to imply that I should be doing the same. However, I am not out there cleaning up yards. I am risking life and limb to provide my service with thousands of dollars worth of equipment, insurance and a crew that has families to feed. I expect to be paid for my services. Not wishing hardship on people but when it happens I am there.


----------



## Bearcreek (Sep 2, 2010)

Exactly, well said.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 2, 2010)

Keep in mind that according to the nat. weather service, the outer banks will be getting hit worse than the cape. If it's closer, keep that in mind. We're just supposed to get high wind and some rain.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

capetrees said:


> Keep in mind that according to the nat. weather service, the outer banks will be getting hit worse than the cape. If it's closer, keep that in mind. We're just supposed to get high wind and some rain.



High wind will keep you very busy!


----------



## capetrees (Sep 2, 2010)

Just checked and it has been downgraded slightly for the cape. 85 mph wind as opposed to 100 mph.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

capetrees said:


> Just checked and it has been downgraded slightly for the cape. 85 mph wind as opposed to 100 mph.



That will break some trees !


----------



## capetrees (Sep 2, 2010)

Just took down two trees, pre-empting the storm. They were leaners and the owners were very happy to see them topped off to take the sail out of them. Trunk comes down Saturday.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guy's I think if you think there will be big work out of this, you will be disappointed. Stay home, Earl is going down, But, the one after Fiona starts with a G, that could be the one!!! Just saying.
Jeff


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey guy's I think if you think there will be big work out of this, you will be disappointed. Stay home, Earl is going down, But, the one after Fiona starts with a G, that could be the one!!! Just saying.
> Jeff



Im thinking the fear factor alone will be good for a couple jobs.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 2, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey guy's I think if you think there will be big work out of this, you will be disappointed. Stay home, Earl is going down, But, the one after Fiona starts with a G, that could be the one!!! Just saying.
> Jeff



http://www.weather.com/newscenter/hurricanecentral/update/index.html


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 2, 2010)

Not trying to pop your bubble, just saying. I was born in Mass, (Lynn,Mass) and grew up in Florida (New Smyrna Beach). 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 2, 2010)

capetrees said:


> http://www.weather.com/newscenter/hurricanecentral/update/index.html



I think it will be a tropical depression as it passes far to the east of you. The one with the letter 'G' is goinna be something, I think.
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 2, 2010)

capetrees said:


> Just took down two trees, pre-empting the storm. They were leaners and the owners were very happy to see them topped off to take the sail out of them. Trunk comes down Saturday.



Did anyone else on this thread work Ike? It doesn't take a direct hit to make a mess. I did work in a 250 mile radius.


----------



## tree md (Sep 2, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Not trying to pop your bubble, just saying. I was born in Mass, (Lynn,Mass) and grew up in Florida (New Smyrna Beach).
> Jeff



Lynn, Lynn the city of sin, you never come out the way you went in...

I was born in Florida during Hurricane Gladys. They had to take down a sandbag barricade to admit my mom...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 2, 2010)

tree md said:


> Lynn, Lynn the city of sin, you never come out the way you went in...
> 
> I was born in Florida during Hurricane Gladys. They had to take down a sandbag barricade to admit my mom...




Jeff


----------



## capetrees (Sep 2, 2010)

Lynn, Lynn the city of sin,
where the girls put out and the boys put in.

Anyways, the link showed that Gustav is fizzling to nothing out at sea. Fiona might make a run in the trail of earl.


----------



## Scottscape (Sep 3, 2010)

looks like it didn't do too much in NC just a little bit of flooding..


----------



## treemandan (Sep 3, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Not trying to pop your bubble, just saying. I was born in Mass, (Lynn,Mass) and grew up in Florida (New Smyrna Beach).
> Jeff



Oh I get it now.

Yeah, I got a drop on my head and the wind blew some leaves around. Thank God. I hate the destruction.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice to see everyone is safe but this turned out to be lame!

There'll be some work but not the amount I was thinking.


----------



## tree md (Sep 3, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Oh I get it now.
> 
> Yeah, I got a drop on my head and the wind blew some leaves around. Thank God. I hate the destruction.



Word.

Whenever I here the rookies talking about going to a storm it often makes me think of the chick on CNN. The night before Katrina she was giddy with excitement. Said it was her first hurricane to cover. The next day she was sick, revolted and in tears.

Storms are a curse. Lots of money to be made but the human suffering is often terrible to witness.

If it happens in your area then you can count on making money short term but it will be slow as hell the next year or two because most who need work will get it done after the storm, It will introduce any Joe with a chainsaw into your market and bring in hacks from other areas who will not leave. Not to mention that there will be less trees for you to work on in general.


----------



## capecodtree (Sep 3, 2010)

*lack of Earl*

small storms are best for all concerned. It is a great opportunity to educate clients on storm/tree awareness. Rather than do a storm clean up once, do hazard tree removal, crown thin healthy trees and expand your customer base.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 3, 2010)

Good post tree md..

If you've ever seen the devastation of a bad hurricane and you have a heart, you'd never hope for it... 

Its natural to get a little excited, like the night before a big game, but that is different than hoping.. work got slow in August and I was ready to jump over to connecticut for a week or two, but certainly didn't hope for it.. Bought a used 660 in pristine condition for $450, plus some time to cut the guys woodpile to 16" length.. 

Least I got a good saw out of it.. was looking forward to seeing treeslayer again. Maybe next time Dave. 

Still like the idea of doing a reality tv show of a few storm chasing tree guys.. hard to shoot a pilot of that though..




tree md said:


> Word.
> 
> Whenever I here the rookies talking about going to a storm it often makes me think of the chick on CNN. The night before Katrina she was giddy with excitement. Said it was her first hurricane to cover. The next day she was sick, revolted and in tears.
> 
> ...


----------



## treemandan (Sep 4, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> Good post tree md..
> 
> If you've ever seen the devastation of a bad hurricane and you have a heart, you'd never hope for it...
> 
> ...



Dam! You got to hang out with The Slayer? Well, I am shore jealous now.

Anyway, just the business end of leaving town to go do storm work somewhere else doesn't really to jibe. First of all I think most generall ins policies only cover a company working in its own state. Maybe its possible to get a rider of sorts to handle it but then there is the fact that most of the money you make will be spent on living expenses. Then you really need to be conected somehow to the area you are going. What? Do you just drive the road banging on doors?
Not to say the idea of helping out isn't appealing but... Hey, alot of people think we all just want to take advantage and make a million bucks.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 4, 2010)

You got that right Ben,
Its easy to lose your shirt chasing storms, thinking you're making big $$$, all the while you're too busy to count your losses, not to mention all the work and then customers that were lost at home in your abscence.. YOu gotta be able to crank out some big days to make it worthwhile and you need the right equipment and skill to make that happen.. 


Still you gotta love the adventure of chasing a big storm.. that's where the reality TV show comes in..


----------



## tree md (Sep 4, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> You got that right Ben,
> Its easy to lose your shirt chasing storms, thinking you're making big $$$, all the while you're too busy to count your losses, not to mention all the work and then customers that were lost at home in your abscence.. YOu gotta be able to crank out some big days to make it worthwhile and you need the right equipment and skill to make that happen..
> 
> 
> Still you gotta love the adventure of chasing a big storm.. that's where the reality TV show comes in..



You get to get there quick and do the hazard stuff and trees on houses. That's where the money is and it's a very short window to do that stuff. Right place, right time. Timing is everything.

And as you said, you need to be making more than you would at home after the expenses balance out.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 4, 2010)

timing and place..
they gotta have money... thats what worked with Isabel... it hit some high dollar neighborhoods in Va.. forget about the low income areas.

and its not just about high overhead.. you gotta count the opportunity cost.. in other words all the work you lost at home, which can be a lot depending on how much the phone rings.. then on top of that, some of the customers on the homefront that you let down, will call someone else next time, cause you let them down.. so you lose that in the long run.. not pretty if you have a good thing going at home..


----------



## treemandan (Sep 4, 2010)

tree md said:


> You get to get there quick and do the hazard stuff and trees on houses. That's where the money is and it's a very short window to do that stuff. Right place, right time. Timing is everything.
> 
> And as you said, you need to be making more than you would at home after the expenses balance out.



See, that is almost like stealing in another company's territory. Add that to looking like an outright doorknocking tree scab and its just not exactly my style.


----------



## tree md (Sep 4, 2010)

That's why it's best to hook up with someone locally and work under their name IMO.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 4, 2010)

tree md said:


> That's why it's best to hook up with someone locally and work under their name IMO.



Sounds like a good opinion.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 5, 2010)

*Its a free country bro*

you can put an ad in the local paper and sell a couple jobs before you leave. talk to some folks and get a feel for the situation, might even find yourself a place to stay.. 
its not stealing.. if its a true disaster, there is more work than the locals could handle before Christmas.


----------

